# Strawberry Wine



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Lauren and I played a local vineyard, Equus Run, in Midway KY and shot this video to capture some of the day - i'm playing a LOO size guitar built by Will Renshaw. Thanks for listening!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Perfection Dale! Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks so much for being willing to take your time to check this out! 

best,
dale


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks so much for giving it a listen...we sure appreciate it!


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Good song sold by the singer.....cool bridge in it.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks for the listen!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Beauty! Nice tune.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

sincere thanks for giving this a listen!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

The performance is sublime but I love the setting...lots of similar venue possibilities here in S. Ontario. Off topic slightly but looking forward to the LLB podcasts!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks for checking this out! We have the first one done - i'll try to get a link here ASAP.


----------



## rjmedrano (8 mo ago)

Guitar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I can't see the vid!!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Here's a better copy.


----------

